# Shane Watson may be running discounted trips



## howboutthemdawgs (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like he needs some quick cash. 

https://www.forsythnews.com/local/crime-courts/local-fishing-guide-accused-fraud/


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 17, 2018)

I guess y’all should have tipped him better , you got to be stupid to think he could get you a boat for that price .


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2018)

Outright fraudster.


----------



## JackSprat (Jun 17, 2018)

> Another complaint filed by attorney James Gordon on May 18, 2018 states that his client paid Watson $30,000 expecting that and an additional $10,000 in interest would be repaid. According to the complaint, Watson repaid only $15,000



Maybe ol' Shane is a little lucky.

"Lenders" who charge 33% interest usually don't go to court to collect overdue payments.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 18, 2018)

Pretty sad.  Wonder what motivated him to behave in such a way.  Feel bad for the those that lost money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2018)

Oops!


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2018)

They learned a life lesson.   If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 18, 2018)

This the fella who got you?


----------



## Spook (Jun 18, 2018)

He turned into a jerk once he became big. I knew him before and after. Sad


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2018)

It seems that every time fishing, hunting, and money come together, it turns sour. Feel sorry for the guys, but they really should have known better to start with.


----------



## KingTiger (Jun 19, 2018)

He should be tortured for scamming sportsmen like ourselves. 

I guess there will be a few less guides on the lake.


----------



## littlejon (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone gave him 9 grand with  the promise of a new boat 11 months later. What part of that makes sense? My goodness......


----------



## Jonboater (Jun 19, 2018)

I seen some of the his boats on Craigslist thought it was odd. It dumbfounds me why a person would give money and wait months before getting the boat. That screams scam all day long!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 19, 2018)

You give money and wait for any boat unless you buy something off the lot. Most new boats take months


----------



## littlejon (Jun 19, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> You give money and wait for any boat unless you buy something off the lot. Most new boats take months


Got it, but a $9000 down payment and for a Carolina skiff. They're not that complex of a build. Noah built the ark in less then 11 months. At least that would be my reaction.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 19, 2018)

When I pay money for a boat, I'm leaving there with it hooked to my truck that day, and I'm gonna be floating around in it tomorrow.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 19, 2018)

Spook said:


> He turned into a jerk once he became big. I knew him before and after. Sad


Made it Big , he was a fishing guide .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 19, 2018)

littlejon said:


> Got it, but a $9000 down payment and for a Carolina skiff. They're not that complex of a build. Noah built the ark in less then 11 months. At least that would be my reaction.



Noah was building on the ark for some where around 100 years


----------



## rospaw (Jun 19, 2018)

I bought a 26' USED skiff from him/his crew with no issues 10ish years ago. It was a fully rigged guide boat with a new Yamaha 200 on it. Always thought it was strange that it had a BRAND NEW saltwater series 200 4 stroke on it. I bought it for less than the motor would have cost me. Sold the boat for a good profit after 3-4 years of use. That NEVER happens on a boat! 
 Hate it for the people getting scammed but, i play the "cash and carry game" on everything! Or better said "i will pay you when i receive said item. Has worked well for me!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 19, 2018)

Sure if you buy one in stock. More guys than you think design, order and wait


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jun 19, 2018)

Unreal, throw the book at him.


----------



## across the river (Jun 19, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> You give money and wait for any boat unless you buy something off the lot. Most new boats take months



That is true, but I would be willing to be you the last time you put a deposit on a boat it was for a new boat that you ordered at an established dealership.  You didn't hand a check or cash to a dude from Craigslist that you met in some random bank parking lot or the TA truck stop off I-75 like these people did.   People leave inheritances to people as well, but that doesn't mean the Kenyan Prince that sent you an unsolicited e-mail is really going to give you $5 million dollars.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jun 19, 2018)

So, what are his discounted guide rates now?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jun 19, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Sure if you buy one in stock. More guys than you think design, order and wait




Sounds like money to me... please share some.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jun 20, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> So, what are his discounted guide rates now?


 
You’ll have to go visit him downtown in person for that information. He probably let you fish free for a bail.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 20, 2018)

across the river said:


> That is true, but I would be willing to be you the last time you put a deposit on a boat it was for a new boat that you ordered at an established dealership.  You didn't hand a check or cash to a dude from Craigslist that you met in some random bank parking lot or the TA truck stop off I-75 like these people did.   People leave inheritances to people as well, but that doesn't mean the Kenyan Prince that sent you an unsolicited e-mail is really going to give you $5 million dollars.



Well duh. If you give a deposit to someone from Craigslist you deserve to lose it.


----------



## rospaw (Jun 21, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> Well duh. If you give a deposit to someone from Craigslist you deserve to lose it.


Well DUH ,,,,, guess you need to read the link ..... DUDE ... uhhh...ummm

I never read they were "custom special ordered boats" that the craigslist folks were looking to buy......


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 21, 2018)

i didn't either.  i was simply saying it's not uncommon when buying a boat in general.  most people i know custom order


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i didn't either.  i was simply saying it's not uncommon when buying a boat in general.  most people i know custom order


Not so here, I know probably a hundred people with boats, none of them ordered. I guess I run in circles of poor folks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 21, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not so here, I know probably a hundred people with boats, none of them ordered. I guess I run in circles of poor folks.



all the people I know around here are buying 3rd handed 12ft leaking jon boats with blowed up motors.  We can't afford the gas for the motors that run


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 21, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> all the people I know around here are buying 3rd handed 12ft leaking jon boats with blowed up motors.  We can't afford the gas for the motors that run


Sounds like here.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, you cannot say he isn't a good fisherman, ran the same scam for a while and still catching donkeys...


----------



## rospaw (Jun 21, 2018)

TroyBoy30 said:


> i didn't either.  i was simply saying it's not uncommon when buying a boat in general.  most people i know custom order


I know WAY too many boat owners....... 100's and NOT ONE (ok maybe two people) i know or have known in 30 plus years has special ordered a custom boat. One was a Stardust 80' house boat. Custom part was jet ski lifts, double slide / removable diving board and gas lines front/back and fly bridge for grill. Color graphics was the other. The other boat was a rich dude that had NO IDEA ABOUT BOATS but had a friend that did and the combo was awesome! He got the best of the best... SIR! Quad 300's on a 38' go fast boat with 22 hrs on it! First time i had ever driven (flown) a  boat like this. 7/8's were NOTHING! We were 38 miles out to the "spot" in no time. Heck, i didn't even want to fish when we went out, i wanted to fly around. Made me feel like i was in a DINGY  in my 25' boat.   Nice to know a boat owner that likes to drink beer and not drive. I was always up to going when he was at his B house. With his boat ..... one thing was missing...... it wasn't a big thing but knowing how the owner made his money ..... short orange shorts and low cut t-shirts and wings..... i told Cody that i thought that was a need for the boat. His reply was "i deal with that all the time, when i'm here at the beach house i'm trying to get away from that. Hard for me to UNDERSTAND that! Just does not COMPUTE.....  I'm sure his wife "at the time" understood.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 21, 2018)

Coby


----------



## Big Foot (Jun 21, 2018)

Where’s all the money?   How can you spend this much money over this period of time?


----------



## Coenen (Jun 22, 2018)

Big Foot said:


> Where’s all the money?   How can you spend this much money over this period of time?


How much is he on the hook for, and over what period of time? It doesn't sound like it was millions of dollars or anything. Buy a car. 
Pay down on some real estate. Dump it all into Bitcoin. Who knows.


----------



## cumberland (Jun 22, 2018)

At least there will be less striper guides on Lanier, like there aren't 300 already. LOL.


----------



## Coenen (Jun 22, 2018)

cumberland said:


> At least there will be less striper guides on Lanier, like there aren't 300 already. LOL.


Yeah, but how many of them are any good?


----------



## GA BASS ODYSSEY (Jun 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> When I pay money for a boat, I'm leaving there with it hooked to my truck that day, and I'm gonna be floating around in it tomorrow.



 That's what I'm Talking about.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 23, 2018)

Looks like greedy fishermen looking for a deal are pretty easy to hook.


----------



## Big Foot (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2018)

You can apply the old adage  "if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is"  here.


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 13, 2018)

From sheriff:
“
Ok update on case that guy has a million dollars worth of checks / fraud hanging over him and is on run and they looking for him. He is in ncic nationwide “


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 13, 2018)

Big Foot said:


> From sheriff:
> “
> Ok update on case that guy has a million dollars worth of checks / fraud hanging over him and is on run and they looking for him. He is in ncic nationwide “


So no cheap guide trip?


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Jul 13, 2018)

StanB1 said:


> Sounds like a perfect candidate for CNBC’s “American Greed: Scams, Scoundrels and Suckers”.


Nahh man, that's small potatoes....sounds more like the next mayor of Atlanta to me.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 13, 2018)

Big Foot said:


> From sheriff:
> “
> Ok update on case that guy has a million dollars worth of checks / fraud hanging over him and is on run and they looking for him. He is in ncic nationwide “




Wow.  Didn't see that coming.

I hear there is good fishing in Costa Rica


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 17, 2018)

all about to get reel...its on!


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Jul 17, 2018)

JackSprat said:


> Wow.  Didn't see that coming.
> I hear there is good fishing in Costa Rica


But, but, but, but,......."he's really a good boy with a good heart who was trying to turn his life around as an aspiring rapper. And was going to school at night studying art and social work. He's muh babeeeeee"


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2018)

How did this man think he would ever get away with such a scheme?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> How did this man think he would ever get away with such a scheme?


People in certain situations don't care about tomorrow, They are only worried about today. I've seen it too many times, unfortunately.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 19, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> How did this man think he would ever get away with such a scheme?




Does Bernie Madoff ring a bell?


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 20, 2018)

https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/fishing-guide-arrested-following-multiple-fraud-charges/


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 20, 2018)

... time to pay yo dues, mr. Watson.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 20, 2018)

Hope you get made whole, BF...


----------



## Coenen (Jul 20, 2018)

Big Foot said:


> https://www.gainesvilletimes.com/news/fishing-guide-arrested-following-multiple-fraud-charges/


That mugshot is quality.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 20, 2018)

No trips 2day.?


----------



## almoore (Jul 20, 2018)

I guess he'll get to pick his jail- Gainesville or Aiken.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm wondering where the money went.


----------



## Spook (Jul 20, 2018)

"People in certain situations don't care about tomorrow, They are only worried about today. I've seen it too many times, unfortunately".

I would like to know their thinking. Wondering if he still wears his religion on his sleeve. Mark


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 20, 2018)

Warrant out for Pam Watson


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 25, 2018)

https://www.wsbtv.com/video?videoId=797445628&videoVersion=1.0


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 25, 2018)

My guess is that someone like this has demons (Vice)  probably addictions to drugs or gambling.  Maybe the money was likely taken to Wind Creek and foolishly gambled.  I doubt they will recover much restitution for the victims.   Seems his guide business was not making him enough to support his needs - so he hatched this bone head scheme.  Perhaps the first was intended to be true deal, but when he discovered how easy he could get fools to part with their money,  it grew. 

Depending on his criminal history,  I doubt he will do any serious time.  State charges not federal - but sounds like he has multiple warrants in several other jurisdictions.  Just a felony charge and restitution, my guess.  Might have some assets seized.  Not a violent crime.  I'm sure they will argue for it to be civil (breach of contract)  vs criminal,  but it's criminal fraud.

Wasn't like he was hiding or on the run.  Used his real identity.  Not smart.  Kind of a rookie at this kind of criminal activity.  Usually only the dumb ones get caught.


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 25, 2018)

More on news at 5

Channel 2.    Today


----------



## BOBSCAY (Jul 26, 2018)

jocko755 said:


> My guess is that someone like this has demons (Vice)  probably addictions to drugs or gambling.  Maybe the money was likely taken to Wind Creek and foolishly gambled.  I doubt they will recover much restitution for the victims.   Seems his guide business was not making him enough to support his needs - so he hatched this bone head scheme.  Perhaps the first was intended to be true deal, but when he discovered how easy he could get fools to part with their money,  it grew.
> 
> Depending on his criminal history,  I doubt he will do any serious time.  State charges not federal - but sounds like he has multiple warrants in several other jurisdictions.  Just a felony charge and restitution, my guess.  Might have some assets seized.  Not a violent crime.  I'm sure they will argue for it to be civil (breach of contract)  vs criminal,  but it's criminal fraud.
> 
> Wasn't like he was hiding or on the run.  Used his real identity.  Not smart.  Kind of a rookie at this kind of criminal activity.  Usually only the dumb ones get caught.




Maybe he should change his identity now to Scam Watson?


----------



## Worley (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Watson needs to do the right thing, and repay the debt he owes.  However it seems we are quick to “kick” when people do stupid things, downright wrong things.  However a wise man once said, “let he who is without Sin cast the first stone.” Im gonna keep my hands in my pocket and my mouth shut, b/c even the things done in secret No One knows about are open to judgment before God.  To be frank and honest we are all guilty before God - liars, full of lust, adultery, thieves and downright evil to the core.  If we have the offer of forgiveness from God, we should lend the same to fellow man. 1 John 1:9, 1 John 3:4, John 3:16, Romans 10:9-10, Romans 3:23, Romans 6:25, Romans 5:8.....God be with all parties involved and may justice and grace prevail.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 26, 2018)

Worley said:


> Mr. Watson needs to do the right thing, and repay the debt he owes.  However it seems we are quick to “kick” when people do stupid things, downright wrong things.  However a wise man once said, “let he who is without Sin cast the first stone.” Im gonna keep my hands in my pocket and my mouth shut, b/c even the things done in secret No One knows about are open to judgment before God.  To be frank and honest we are all guilty before God - liars, full of lust, adultery, thieves and downright evil to the core.  If we have the offer of forgiveness from God, we should lend the same to fellow man. 1 John 1:9, 1 John 3:4, John 3:16, Romans 10:9-10, Romans 3:23, Romans 6:25, Romans 5:8.....God be with all parties involved and may justice and grace prevail.


I agree somewhat with this. If he took my money I would be angry, but let's be honest, who in their right mind would have agreed to his pitch? He has obviously did some extremely unethical things, but I threw my bucket of casting stones away a long time ago. I believe in letting justice be served by him paying his debt to society and the ones that were apparently cheated, but I'll just keep my hands in my pockets too. Nothing wrong with making public what was done, but personal attacks are not my thing either.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 26, 2018)

Easy to be understanding when it’s not your money, send his sorry but to prison.


----------



## The mtn man (Jul 26, 2018)

LTZ25 said:


> Easy to be understanding when it’s not your money, send his sorry but to prison.


I agree, the debt has to be paid one way or another, I was just referring to personal attacks. From what I have read it seems his idea was legit at first, he must have gotten greedy then over his head.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 28, 2018)

looks like another jurisdiction has charged him now

http://accesswdun.com/article/2018/...fishing-guide-charged-with-oakwood-theft-case


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rarely watch WSB-TV but saw an
article tonight that said apparently the scams even involved monies for a kids charity, as well as the owner of Hammonds was duped. What an unfortunate ordeal.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 30, 2018)

I think his wife was spearheading that scam.  They'll both be going "up the river".  Really pitiful when you are scamming people in the name of needy children.  Really curious what turned him to the dark side.  Maybe just simple greed...been the cause of many a downfall.


----------



## JWT (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm still scratching my head as why anybody would need a fishing guide


----------



## Big Foot (Jul 30, 2018)

https://www.forsythnews.com/local/c...ent-fishing-guide-arrested-local-authorities/


----------



## Millberry (Jul 31, 2018)

Well, I guess he got some folks _"Hook, line and sinker"    _


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 31, 2018)

JWT said:


> I'm still scratching my head as why anybody would need a fishing guide


Because they can


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 31, 2018)

JWT said:


> I'm still scratching my head as why anybody would need a fishing guide


Cheaper than owning a boat and all the accessories.


----------



## treadwell (Aug 1, 2018)

Saw where his wife just got arrested, she did his books.


----------



## Big Foot (Aug 1, 2018)

Inmate ID#: 133842  Aiken County Jail


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 1, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Cheaper than owning a boat and all the accessories.


For what an inshore guide charges per day, I can make my boat payment and pay for several nights lodging on the Panhandle... ?


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 1, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> For what an inshore guide charges per day, I can make my boat payment and pay for several nights lodging on the Panhandle... ?


A lot of people(myself included) don't get to fish as much as others and is cheaper to pay a guide than the 12 month expense of boat ownership. I have owned several boats in my life but can't justify the expense these days.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 1, 2018)

Lot more to this story than is known....Mfg of these "promo boats" give them to this person, and he is able to sell them after 1 year...then he gets more boats to use in his guide service......Problem is he sold to many boats before he was able legally to sell them....


----------

